# www.bulknaturaloils.com



## lizflowers42 (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone used this company before? http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/Default.aspx 

I'm looking for avocado oil and they have a gallon for $20.30.  I haven't made an account yet to see what shipping would cost me yet.  It looks like they have a lot of nice stuff...


----------



## christinak (Apr 16, 2013)

I usually order my bulk oils from Bulk Apothecary because of the reasonable shipping and 10% off code.  They have 8 lbs. for $26.98.

It actually looks like they have a 15% off code right now!  No minimum order for it.  It's 15OFFNOW.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 16, 2013)

christinak said:


> I usually order my bulk oils from Bulk Apothecary because of the reasonable shipping and 10% off code.  They have 8 lbs. for $26.98.
> 
> It actually looks like they have a 15% off code right now!  No minimum order for it.  It's 15OFFNOW.



I'll check into them!  Then again, I don't NEED the avocado oil right this moment, but I'm comparison shopping because I would like to have more on hand!

Anyone else every use this site though?  I am curious if they are a good source as well!


----------



## Genny (Apr 16, 2013)

I've used Jedwards before.  Very popular.  I've never had any problems.


----------



## bugtussle (Apr 16, 2013)

christinak said:


> I usually order my bulk oils from Bulk Apothecary because of the reasonable shipping and 10% off code.  They have 8 lbs. for $26.98.
> 
> It actually looks like they have a 15% off code right now!  No minimum order for it.  It's 15OFFNOW.



Trying to make Code work now.  Won't work? I'm buying 22#s Kokum.  Thks,


----------



## Genny (Apr 16, 2013)

bugtussle said:


> Trying to make Code work now.  Won't work? I'm buying 22#s Kokum.  Thks,



Holy cow!  That's a lot of kokum butter.  You might want to contact B.A. directly to see why it's not working.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 16, 2013)

bugtussle said:


> Trying to make Code work now.  Won't work? I'm buying 22#s Kokum.  Thks,



It shows that you have to spend $250 in order to get the 15% discount on the top of the page.


----------



## christinak (Apr 16, 2013)

The code is in my cart and I just used it for my order...it's a different code than the advertised one Liz   They are on this page  http://www.retailmenot.com/view/bulkapothecary.com

I used it 2 days ago and it worked and I've used the 10% off code a few times in the past few months.  All without problems


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm tempted...but, methinks I should use what I already have...I really, really, really like the lip balm I got from Green Soap in our swap and want to try my hand at making avocado oil balms!!  I have enough coconut and cocoa butter right now, that I should just keep using what I have until I am running low.   Why must I want want want?


----------



## christinak (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey all.  I just wanted to share an order I just placed for comparison's sake.  I know alot of you hate on BA....and I've had my moments but I feel the possibility of waiting a couple extra days is worth the savings.  I have never placed an order there that didn't have at LEAST a 10% off coupon...this one had 15% off.  You have to do a Google search for them because the ones they advertise on their site always have a high min. order.  The one I just used had no min. I believe.

The first order I placed with them came in the same week I placed it, very fast...shipped the next day and UPS got here in 3 days (that is with their cheapest shipping option, too).  There was a note that something was out of stock but it was shipped to me in a couple days...no extra charges or anything like that.  Not bad!

The second order had something out of stock as well and it took like 2 weeks.  It was so long that I thought they forgot about me and I filed for that part of my order back thru paypal.  They refunded my money the very next day and STILL shipped my item when it was back in stock.  Nice surprise.

Never use the online email form, they never ever answer it.  You have to email them directly with their email address.  When you do, they get back to you within the day, usually hours.

So basically...the customer service is OK and the shipping is CHEAPER than anywhere else...the products are CHEAPER than anywhere else and you'll get your stuff in anywhere from a week to two weeks.  Also, they always have money off coupons.  Oh, and their quantities are larger (ie. 8 lbs for less $$ than BB's 7 lbs.).  Overall I will stick with them even though I sometimes have stuff on back-order.

Sorry this is lengthy but I've heard so many people question them and wanted to give my thorough experiences since it's always them I seem to go back to.

Here's the order I placed tonight. I put the same oils and butters in the cart for BA, BB, WSP, and somewhere else I forgot the name of...and BA was by FAR the greater quantities and less price and cheapest shipping.  I'm even getting MORE stuff at BA than I would if I placed the order anywere else so to me...it's like getting it for free!

_8 lb. sweet almond oil  $27.95_
_8 lb. coconut oil  $15.89_
_8 lb. palm oil  $13.99_
_7 lb. rice bran oil  $16.98_
_12 rectangle tray silicone mold  $23.95_
_silicone rectangle loaf  $19.45_

_subtotal  $145.19_
_coupon code 15OFFNOW  - $21.78_
shipping  $23.56

total  $146.97


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I can buy locally at $27.00 and WSP is $27.35 free ship. Jewards was $20 plus $15 shipping.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 17, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> I can buy locally at $27.00 and WSP is $27.35 free ship. Jewards was $20 plus $15 shipping.



WSSP is my go to location, but they are out of avocado presently. I have rewards with them too to use. I will just wait for it to get back in stock. I just wondered bc I hadn't seen anyone post about them before.

Wish I had a good local supplier! Lebermuth is in town, but their too expensive for a hobby maker like me, and their 1 pound rates are higher than WSSP...and they don't have as many carrier oils available.


----------



## christinak (Apr 17, 2013)

christinak said:


> Hey all.  I just wanted to share an order I just placed for comparison's sake.  I know alot of you hate on BA....and I've had my moments but I feel the possibility of waiting a couple extra days is worth the savings.  I have never placed an order there that didn't have at LEAST a 10% off coupon...this one had 15% off.  You have to do a Google search for them because the ones they advertise on their site always have a high min. order.  The one I just used had no min. I believe.
> 
> The first order I placed with them came in the same week I placed it, very fast...shipped the next day and UPS got here in 3 days (that is with their cheapest shipping option, too).  There was a note that something was out of stock but it was shipped to me in a couple days...no extra charges or anything like that.  Not bad!
> 
> ...


 
Placed yesterday and it shipped today!!  YAY!!  I'm so excited to try new molds


----------

